# Do you know your neighbors?



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a question for those of you who have been in Thailand for more than a few weeks. I am retired and looking at places to spend a few months each year in Thailand. I now live in a complex in the US with many apartments, and the nice thing is that I know my neighbors, and if I need a ride to the airport, a cup of milk or whatever, I can always count on them. I am not looking for a best friend, but just people who live around me that I know and like (pick up my mail when I am in Thailand?). My question is, for those of you who live in apartment/condo complexes, (I am looking at Naklua, Phuket or Bangkok, but the question can apply to any area), do you know your neighbors? (whether Thai or farang), or does the transitory nature of this place prohibit that kind of interaction. It is important for me if I am going to live in a place as opposed to just visiting it.

Thanks.


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

californiabeachboy said:


> I have a question for those of you who have been in Thailand for more than a few weeks. I am retired and looking at places to spend a few months each year in Thailand. I now live in a complex in the US with many apartments, and the nice thing is that I know my neighbors, and if I need a ride to the airport, a cup of milk or whatever, I can always count on them. I am not looking for a best friend, but just people who live around me that I know and like (pick up my mail when I am in Thailand?). My question is, for those of you who live in apartment/condo complexes, (I am looking at Naklua, Phuket or Bangkok, but the question can apply to any area), do you know your neighbors? (whether Thai or farang), or does the transitory nature of this place prohibit that kind of interaction. It is important for me if I am going to live in a place as opposed to just visiting it.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey.!
I am from Denmark and have only been in Thailand, for allmost a year now.
I understand your consirn and what you try to express.
We live in a small appartment, in a large complex, and I really enjoy it.
We have only good and friendly people around to help as you describe-er use to sit out in the evening-there is a litle minimarket next to us-and she have table and chairs outsite-and then all kind of people coming by and say hello and stop dor a chat and so.
I have a Danish friend in hospital-dieing-and alot of time when we come to visit him,he told us,that some of the folks from here,have been there-so kind and helpfull people.
I read sometimes bad stories about Thai people,and I diddent reconice them at all.
I think that if you come whit a good atitude and behavior,then you will only see kindness and helpfullness here.
Brian:clap2:


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Mail?*

Having spent relatively brief periods in both Thailand and the Philippines, I’ve noticed in both nations that mail is a much less significant aspect of daily life. For that matter, it is becoming less significant in the States as well, as online bill payments, invoices and statements, e-mail and online periodicals replace bills, statements, letters and subscriptions to magazines and newspapers. 

I’ve seen a few kiosks and posters promoting Visa cards, but most purchases at the checkout are made in cash. Magazines and newspapers are considerably less popular. Cell phones are used to text for casual communications. People stand in line at department stores and banks to pay utility bills. I can’t remember ever seeing a postal worker outside of a post office. 

Mail service in the Philippines is worse than awful. If you try to mail anything of value, the odds are it will be stolen. 

But I am curious as to the one-year stipulation in your post. It seems if one is going to meet one’s neighbors, it would probably happen in the first few weeks.


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

gino said:


> Having spent relatively brief periods in both Thailand and the Philippines, I’ve noticed in both nations that mail is a much less significant aspect of daily life. For that matter, it is becoming less significant in the States as well, as online bill payments, invoices and statements, e-mail and online periodicals replace bills, statements, letters and subscriptions to magazines and newspapers.
> 
> I’ve seen a few kiosks and posters promoting Visa cards, but most purchases at the checkout are made in cash. Magazines and newspapers are considerably less popular. Cell phones are used to text for casual communications. People stand in line at department stores and banks to pay utility bills. I can’t remember ever seeing a postal worker outside of a post office.
> 
> ...


Hey.!
Yes, I really dont know about other foriegners and their life out here-we hav only few Uoropean friends-we for the most socialies whit Thai friends-and I think it have been that way since I came here.
Maby also becourse I use to tell my girlfriend, that if I want to socialies whit those, I have stay at home in Denmark-and I really mean it.!
I have a Danish friend-but he is in hospital-dieing of loung cancer-and then we have a American guy,and he s Thai wife, we socialies whit-thats all.
And I enjoy it,very much as it is.
Brian


----------



## UniReb (Mar 2, 2011)

californiabeachboy said:


> I have a question for those of you who have been in Thailand for more than a few weeks. I am retired and looking at places to spend a few months each year in Thailand. I now live in a complex in the US with many apartments, and the nice thing is that I know my neighbors, and if I need a ride to the airport, a cup of milk or whatever, I can always count on them. I am not looking for a best friend, but just people who live around me that I know and like (pick up my mail when I am in Thailand?). My question is, for those of you who live in apartment/condo complexes, (I am looking at Naklua, Phuket or Bangkok, but the question can apply to any area), do you know your neighbors? (whether Thai or farang), or does the transitory nature of this place prohibit that kind of interaction. It is important for me if I am going to live in a place as opposed to just visiting it.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm a Westerner that does not speak much Thai and I have lived in a few different places in Bangkok, but I knew at least some of my neighbors wherever I went. I am happy to say that almost all of them have been very friendly, polite, and helpful.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the 'know your neighbours - or not' can happen anywhere; when I moved cities in NZ and bought a house I had at one extreme neighbours who after 5 years would acknowledge/wave when they saw me but nothing more, then there were the ones who became friends, come over to compare gardens (mine was better!), have a drink and chat. We'd feed pets, water gardens, collect mail etc when it was holiday time.

Our first year in Phuket we found some people were very 'private' and went about there business with nil interest in chatting with neighbours. But equally we made friends there who are all keen to see us when we go back to visit next month, including local/Thai people not just westerners. And it was the same re watering gardens and collecting mail - some would, some I wouldn't bother to ask. One old chap set up a little 'emergency contact' system, so if one of us had a serious accident/illness someone else could contact relevant person 'back home', I thought that was a good scheme for people living on their own in a foreign country.


Now we are rural Thailand - and the best way to meet people here is to have a shiny new saw as i can guarantee as soon as I fit a new blade a neighbour will want to borrow it. But i don't have a weedsprayer and they do . . .


----------

